

YouTube Find: WWDC sing along with Steve Jobs and Phil Schiller - mountainfrog
http://www.tuaw.com/2014/05/28/youtube-find-wwdc-sing-along-with-steve-jobs-and-phil-schiller/

======
ohjeez
That made me smile.

